# Pumpkins



## Brian Harnett (Oct 17, 2015)

Carved up a bunch of pumpkins these are from a quarter log white pine with battery flickering tea lights they look like it has a real candle.

They sell well and are easy to carve.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 17, 2015)

Way cool............


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice, Joe.


----------



## ramdad (Dec 18, 2015)

Those are awesome. you know I would buy a video of you carving them if you decide to make a video, so ,so cool! P.S nice pics, and what do they retail for?


----------



## Brian Harnett (Dec 26, 2015)

They go from 65 to 85 they take about 25-30 min to carve burn and sand, I do at least 5 before finishing to be efficient.


----------

